# Erfahrungen mit Arctic-Cooling Fan F12 PWM



## _chris_ (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo PCGHler,
hat einer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit dem Arctic-Cooling Fan F12 PWM gemacht? Ich würde den nämlich gerne verbauen, weis aber nicht ob das Lager lange hält oder ob nach einer gewissen Zeit ein Geräusch auftritt.
Wenn also jemand schon Erfahrungen mit diesem Lüfter gemacht hat, dann nur her damit .

Gruß,
_chris_


----------



## ponygsi (16. Mai 2011)

moin,

ich hab ihn hinter meinen cpu kühler laufen>>> sysProfile: ID: 149476 - ponygsi

im leerlauf unhörbar...is bei mir an die lüftersteuerung  der cpu zwischengeklemmt- funktioniert prima...

P/L stimmt, für das kleine geld kanst nix falsch machen

mehr kann ich dir noch nicht sagen denn bei mir läuft er erst 3 monate, aber nach wie vor immer schön leise...

lg ponygsi


----------



## ersguterjunge (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 
ich habe den Lüfter seit einem halben Jahr aus meinem Gehäuse heraus blasend installiert. Er ist sehr laufruhig, selbst mit voller Drehzahl. Kann ihn dir sehr empfehlen.


----------



## _chris_ (16. Mai 2011)

Mit wie viel UPM hast du ihn denn laufen? Bis wie viel ist er unhörbar? Kein Lagergeräusche oder ein leichtes Schleifen irgendwo?

Danke schonmal für deine Hilfe , weil damit kann ich echt sparen brauch nämlich 9 Stück für einen MoRa .

Edit: Hört sich auch gut an, bei dem Preis werde ich höchstwarscheinlich zuschlagen .


----------



## ponygsi (16. Mai 2011)

das schleif und klappert nix.....selbst mit 1600upm oim (oc getestet)

is top das ding


----------



## _chris_ (16. Mai 2011)

Also das ist echt ein unwiderstehliches Angebot, und passt gut zum weißem Radiator, ich denk da werde ich zuschlagen.

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe .


----------



## Scorpio78 (16. Mai 2011)

Hab 6 Stück in meinem Server verbaut. Seit 5 Monaten werkeln die nun geräuschlos. Fantastisch!


----------



## _chris_ (16. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte wirklich nicht erwartet das ich so schnell so positive Rückmeldungen bekomme von diesen Lüftern, die auch noch sehr billig sind, es spricht wirklich alles dafür sie zu kaufen.

Nochmals Danke!


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Mai 2011)

Einzig die Ausstattung ist, logischerweise bei dem Preis, extrem mager. Keine gesleevten Kabel, keine Schwingungsdämpfer und bei mir waren auch nur silberne Schrauben dabei, was bei einem schwarzen Case je nach dem ärgerlich ist.


----------



## _chris_ (16. Mai 2011)

Ja, hab ich bereits im Lüfterroundup gelesen, aber darüber kann ich hinwegsehen, bei dem Preis . Aber gut das du mich darauf hinweist, kann man denn an einem MoRa auch Lüfter durch Entkoppler befestigen?


----------



## Combi (16. Mai 2011)

aus der beschreibung:    Fluid dynamic Lager ,erhöht die Lebensdauer ...

aber wenn du gute leise lüfter mit power willlst...nimm die phobya silent g15.....rote lüfterblätter,beleuchtet..1600 u/m,gesleevte kabel...pwm....und unhörbar,wenn se auf der richtigen drehzahl laufen..
die bekommste auch günstiger im 9er paket...extra für radiatoren...


----------



## _chris_ (16. Mai 2011)

Ich würde gerne weiße Lüfter haben da das besser zum Radi bzw. meinem Mobiliar passt .


----------

